# My headlamp has a hole in it!



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Folks

Looking out my window horrified to see my headlight has a hole in it.
(Fiat Ducato 1992 Headlamp (Hymer B654))

Three questions:

1. Any suggestions as to a reasonable sight to buy a headlamp. I don't mind if it's second hand.

2. I presume the left side is when you are sitting in the vehicle facing forward, not outside the vehicle facing it?

3. Is it possible that although the base vehicle is "Fiat" the headlights can be virtually anything fitted by Hymer? Tried searching for same "numbers" (on the glass) on web, didn't find anything.

Thanks
Roger


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Roger,

Not being a Hymer expert I am not sure what type of headlight you have. However if it is a sealed beam oblong unit I have just taken four (two main beam and dip and two spotlight) off my Winnebago.

If these are the same I also see you live very near me!

Let me know

Regards

Chris


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

If its the style of Hymer I'm thinking of, with rectangular lamps, they are Talbot Express/Fiat Ducato MK1. No longer available from dealers, but there are people selling new ones on eBay. I have to replace mine on the Dethleffs soon as they are LHD ones! Not cheap though-£70 each-ish.


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi Roger,
I had a similar problem when a stone hit my light and made a hole,I searched the web for commercial breakers ,as my motorhome is a coachbuilt I knew a van headlamp would match.I found one about 15 miles away and it cost me £30 unfitted.
Terry.


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for the advice folks.

Bearing in mind that my vehicle is LHD, do I ask for a nearside lamp or an offside lamp?
Will it then mean that I have one lamp that is British and another that is European? :?


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Headlamps*

We replaced our Hymer , 1990, B694 headlights with new ones purchased from O'Leary's in Yorkshire - Google will find it for you - good prices too we thought. We decided to replace both lamps at the same time to "right hand" to make it easier with MOT's etc.

Sundial


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

ivys
That depends. Does your van have headlamp deflectors fitted like mine? (Also LHD) If not, it probably has UK headlamps fitted. Right and Left in vehicle terms are from the driving seat, so nearside is left, offside right. Doesnt matter which seat you are driving from!!


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
I have a pair of LHD units in the garage doing nothing, they were out of my old Hymer when it was converted to UK lamps.
James


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Am I being daft in repeating myself?

I have two sets - main beam and dip and spotlight - sealed beam units!

Just removed and standard units which work for right hand drive. If they fit the Hymer, just let me know.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Chris

Thanks, I did get your reply and sent you a PM asking where you lived, as you said you were quite close to me.

It would be nice if the lights would work in my Hymer!

Thanks
Roger


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Roger,

No pm has made it as of this moment so I have just pm'd you with my contact details.

Regards

Chris


----------

